
The original builder of R2-D2, Professor Tony Dyson, has died - nefitty
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-35724496
======
nefitty
Link to the RHOF R2-D2 induction page:
[http://www.robothalloffame.org/inductees/03inductees/r2d2.ht...](http://www.robothalloffame.org/inductees/03inductees/r2d2.html)

